# Looking to connect two wire cages over a distance. Advice and help please.



## WinonaGun42 (Feb 2, 2013)

I have two cages. One is in my bedroom and it is the Super Pet Deluxe First home for Exotics. One is a tiny, purple wire hamster starter cage that my Dumbo's original owner bought to keep her in. (So glad I rescued my rat from that fate). I still use the small cage as a secure place to put my two rats while cleaning the large cage, but it doesn't have a lot of room for both of them. When my rats were smaller I used to put them in the small cage while I sat on the computer. That way, I could take them out to play on my lap or shoulder and I could put them away quickly if they became too fiesty. When they settled down, I would take them back out to play again. I liked having them close by when I am home on the computer and they were only in it for a few hours a day at most.

Now the small cage is too small for extended periods of time, but I still want to have access to them quickly while I'm on the computer, for the lap and shoulder training sessions as well as a little play time. Their big cage sits on the other side of the unfinished wall from my computer. My boyfriend has given me permission to put a rat tube through the wall and I went to look up ways to join the two cages. That way, the girls can come to me when they want to play and go "home" when they are done. Ferretrail Fun-nels USED to have a way to join the Ferretrail tubes to wire cages that were not previously set up for tube access. I would buy two access ports for Ferretrail, two end caps and a bunch of tubes if Super Pet still made the access ports, but Super Pet has discontinued them. Super pet seems to be phasing out their Ferretrail line and the CritterTrail would be too small when the girls get to adult size. At least I think they would be too big for the Crittertrail. As I have only had big bucks in the past and I don't know just how big the girls will get, but I still feel the Crittertrail Fun-nels will be too small.
I was thinking about using PVC pipe, but I think that would be hard to clean. Dryer vent style tunnels seem too flimsy and less secure for a more permanent run. Also, they seem like they would be hard to clean.
There is no room by my computer for the large cage. The computer room is somewhat colder and drafty as it is a porch that was turned in to an enclosed room. I would only want the does to be able to access the smaller cage when I am home.

The cages:
All Living Things Hamster Starter Kit. I would probably use the top door opening as a tube access port.
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752705&lmdn=Pet+Type&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No

Super Pet Deluxe First Home for Exotics. It has no top door, so I would have to modify this cage somehow. I would need to be able to seal it off securely from the tube system. I'm trying to figure out a way to do this.
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753352&lmdn=Pet+Type&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No

Summary of what I want to do: (The TLR version)
I want to run a tube through the unfinished wall and join the Super Pet Deluxe cage in the bedroom, to the small hamster cage by my computer. As neither of these cages have access ports for tubes I know there needs to be some safe modification done, which I am confident I could do. I want to still be able to use the hamster cage for a secure holding cage while I clean the big cage or as a future hospital/quarantine cage for one rat. I need to be able to securely close off the big cage from the tube system if I am cleaning the tubes and when I am not at home.


Any ideas? I figured if anyone had any great ideas, it would be the rat lovers here. Thanks!


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

I bet you could find some ports on eBay or Craigslist or Kijiji (Canadian). If not you can buy smaller metal air ducts, but I think PVC pipe is the best. For cleaning you just have to either run a pipe-cleaner (no, not the fuzzy colorful ones) through them, or take them apart and toss them in the dishwasher. Just remember to drill some holes in them! For closing them off, you would just have to put some cardboard in front of the entrance. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

You could use flexible drain pipe, I used to use that for my guinea pigs to connect their massive maze together. It's pretty cheap and while its pretty thin, chances are they're going to be too busy going from one place to another to chew. To attac to your cage, pierce holes around the ends and zip tie it to your cage. To block an end off, use plexiglass or plastic sheeting.


----------



## Freerangepirate (Jan 18, 2013)

I would use 4" PVC and maybe use toilet flanges to attach to the cage


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WinonaGun42 (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks. I'm thinking of going with PVC pipe and can borrow a drill from a friend to make air holes. 
Thanks for the tip on Toliet Flanges Freerangepirate. I think I can do something with that and bunny hutch wire.


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

You totally have to show us when you're done! It's going to be awesome!


----------

